# I got PLUMS!



## PolishWineP (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh great happiness is mine! I got an email today asking if I wanted some plums. They were all picked and all I had to do with drive a little out of my way to get them. Picked plums were a great reason to take the scenic route home! I got to visit a bit with the giver of plums and we discussed the plum wine she had recently started. She's using one of the old recipes from the old days before people started using chemicals that we now have available. I suggested she look at this forum for information and I see she's joined us! Welcome to WildFlowerWino.




We're glad that you're here.

**I told her this is the friendliest forum around and that no one would ever sound superior or leave her questions unanswered.**


----------



## grapeman (Aug 17, 2007)

Since she hasn't posted yet, I will use this post to wish WildFlowerWino a warm welcome.






How about a recipe for everybody out there that will soon be getting plums around the northern part of the country?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 17, 2007)

Are they wild plums or teh big juicey ones???


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome to WildFlowerWino, now get that recipe posted! Im harvesting some wild plums saturday!



Speaking of new members, a friend of mine has also joined, farmer, Appleman I think he will be reading your post a bit, he started some vines out at his farm this spring!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 17, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Are they wild plums or teh big juicey ones???


 These appear to be wild plums. I think. I'm not familiar with the plums grown this far north. My parents had 2 plum trees in their yard and they looked like the plums we could buy in the grocery. The plums I got last night are smaller and pinker. 

Last night's session with the steamer netted me almost 3 gallons of juice. After I go to the grocery this morning for quart jars I can get back to work.


----------



## kutya (Aug 17, 2007)

PWP, lucky you.... I would take a "scenic" drive for some plums as well.... Also welcome to the fourm wildflower.....jh *Edited by: kutya *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Wildflower, PWP, what a find that is huh, free fruit that is already picked. How many lbs of plums did you get?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 17, 2007)

One of the first batches of wine we made was with wild plums...It is great 'cooking wine'...probably because we didn't know much at that point.


It was very cloudy...Looked like Pepto-Bismol till we set in out in the cold for awhile....didn'tknow aboutSuper-Kleer at that time in the game.


Being pretty excited about winemaking we probably picked the plums a little early and they were kind of tart...later they got sweet and sticky....If we ever do another batch I will pick them off the ground when they are very ripe. I have since read someplace that they are best picked in an over-ripe state.


There seems to be a lot of wild plums around this year.....IF.....we do another batch....this timethey will be over-ripe,maybe use Calcium Carbonate at the beginning because of the tartness, much more Pectic Enzyme and will for sure have Super-Kleer on hand.


I had used WinExpert White Grape Concentrate in that first batch and would probably do that again.


Bert is the Acid Guru and I will sure like to see what his testing shows and will be most interested in your recipe.... I sort-of used the ones in the books WINEMAKING by Anderson &amp; Anderson along with the one in the WINEMAKERS Recipe Handbook....Probably both were meant for regular domesticated Plums.


Over the past 3 years we have planted 3 plum trees, Underwood, Pipestone and a Pembina.....one of the trees bloomed this spring...there is ONE plum out there and Jim is watching it like a hawk....we will share it soon as it seems ripe.


Good luck and keep us Posted on tis wine.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2007)

Wewlcome wildflower and I am wondering if there is a good source anywhere stateside for Japanese Plums


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

I processed 72 pounds of plums and got over 6 1/2 gallons of juice.



A big thank you from the PWP to WildFlowerWino for the plums. Well worth the drive to Warsaw!


----------



## WildFlowerWino (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, You are very Welcome!



I don't think these would be considered wild plums. KB doesn't remember the variety of the tree but he did get it from a local nursery. 
One of my purchases for next year is going to be a steamer! Thanks for turning me on to that handy piece of equipment! Nice! 
</font>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome WildFlower....Hope you enjoy your stay here and share your knowledge as well as your plums.


Would be interested to know the variety of any plum that would grow in Minnesota.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> I processed 72 pounds of plums and got over 6 1/2 gallons of juice.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thank you from the PWP to WildFlowerWino for the plums. Well worth the drive to Warsaw!




Nice score on the plum juice.....How many batches will you get from them...2 or 3????


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 18, 2007)

WELCOME WILD



FLOWER!!! Ramona


----------



## WildFlowerWino (Aug 18, 2007)

_Thank you all for the warm welcome! </font>_


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2007)

Rain all day kept me from foraging a few wild plums among other things...ahh, maybe tomorrow. Work seven in a row then rain


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

I guess I was... Yes, she's going to say it... wrong.



Both WildFlowerWines and Bert say they aren't wild plums. I was used to the larger plums my folks grew. 

Okay, everyone mark your calendars, the PWP admitted to being wrong.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2007)

I prefer to think you were given bad info,mislead, or at the most slightly confused.No way a Princess could be wrong.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

JW, I proclaim you _*Royal Minister of Information!*_


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey PWP, where did you get the digital black and white camera?


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2007)

The palace artist painted that in sepia for me. It lent the look of hard work to the picture.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2007)

Now there are two things that just do not fit together. 
Princess and Hard Work !!!




*Edited by: Waldo *


----------

